# JustJoe85/Zarbon Thread



## justjoe85 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of JustJoe85, who ihas also written under the screen name Zarbon. He has not yet designated any specific tales as representative of his work.

The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword JustJoe85. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to JustJoe85, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from JustJoe85.


----------



## justjoe85 (Sep 29, 2007)

haven't written anything in ages but thought i'd add myself a little thread as i see others on here have theirs. feel free to add any comments you may have on my stuff


----------



## The Id (Oct 5, 2007)

A little thread? Trust me, this deserves to be a very big thread! Just like all the girls in your stories.

Consider me a long time fan of all your work. Just great!


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Oct 12, 2007)

All I can say is


More!

It seems like it's been ages since I've read a new story of yours, they are defiantly the best out there

bar none!


----------



## Forrest (Oct 24, 2007)

I definately agree with everyone else. Your stories are simply the best. I wish you would write more. Someday I may add some. I have only written some on paper. Someday I will write one. Your stories are very inspiring. You are my favorite WG author out there. Sorry to everyone else. But you are. Can't wait to read any other stories of yours not posted on in the Weight Room. Take care and hope to read a lot more soon.


----------



## The Id (Oct 24, 2007)

Forrest said:


> You are my favorite WG author out there. Sorry to everyone else..



Heh, I'm content to stand in the shadow of a giant like justjoe/Zarbon.


----------



## Inuvash (Oct 24, 2007)

Justjoe85/Zarbon's stories are my favorite and have never gotten old. You're stories have gave me inspiration to attempt my own but haven't really gotten around to continue it. The id your stories are just as enjoyable, I must say i love a well written story.


----------



## Inuvash (Oct 28, 2007)

Is there any way we could get a link to all of justjoe85's stories because I know they aren't all in the story room and its hard to look through all the stories on here.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (May 8, 2008)

Didn't he post a sequel to Dan and Steph on some other site? 

Trying to find it.


----------



## Inuvash (May 8, 2008)

Yeah he did, it was called Dan and Laura, i don't remember the site i thought it was curvage's old address but i don't remember. He said it was supposed to be a trilogy with a twist at the end so I'm sure hes working on it and that it will be quite good.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (May 9, 2008)

Inuvash said:


> Yeah he did, it was called Dan and Laura, i don't remember the site i thought it was curvage's old address but i don't remember. He said it was supposed to be a trilogy with a twist at the end so I'm sure hes working on it and that it will be quite good.



I found the link and it's dead 

Please tell me someone saved it.


----------



## Inuvash (May 23, 2008)

I didn't save it, I really should have cause it was really good, does anyone know if hes writing anything else or has anything in progress. Please pm or reply to post.


----------



## Forrest (Aug 16, 2008)

Been looking through my emails getting rid of lots of emails I didn't need. Was looking in my Drafts folder and found Dan and Laura saved. Got other stories in there too. Think most are on here though. Guess I was saving stories I liked when I didn't have the internet so when I got it I could read them. Is it alright with Observer or Zarbon/JustJoe85 if I post it? It may need fixing grammar wise and spacing and paragraphing. Let me know, and I will post it as soon as I get permission from Observer or preferrably Zarbon. Goodbye for now everyone.


----------



## Observer (Aug 16, 2008)

Its not good to post a whole slew of stories from one person all at the same time. However, you may email them to me at [email protected].

As to the story in question, I believe Zarbon implicitly gave perrmission already in post #7 of this thread nearly two year's ago, but we were unable to retrieve uit from the Fat Celebs site.


----------



## Scx (Jan 28, 2009)

I found this particular news item highly amusing given Zarbon (justjoe85) 's excellent story along the same lines.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk - Mutya Buena piles on the pounds

The tale available in our very library at:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/mutya_buena.html

_Scx_


----------



## The Id (Jan 29, 2009)

Scx said:


> I found this particular news item highly amusing given Zarbon (justjoe85) 's excellent story along the same lines.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk - Mutya Buena piles on the pounds
> 
> ...



I actually find that quite hilarious.


----------

